#  > Engineering Exams & Institutes - All about Indian Engineering Colleges >  > JEE Mains 2014 Discussion zone >  >  IIT Hyderabad invites M.Tech admission without GATE score

## ajaytopgun

Attachment 38291
IIT Hyderabad invites application for sponsored 2 years M.Tech programme and 3 years M.Tech program without GATE scores

Departments and specializations for the M.Tech Programmer are:



Mechanical And Aerospace Engineering :Design Engineering,Thermo fluid Engineering andManufacturing EngineeringBioMedical EngineeringBioTechnologyChemical EngineeringCivil Engineering :Environmental & Water Resources EngineeringStructural EngineeringGeo-Technical EngineeringComputer Science and EngineeringElectrical Engineering :Communications and Signal ProcessingMicro-electronics and VLSI,Power Electronics & Power Systems

*Eligibility Criteria:*
Two years experience in 
Industry ( Private/Public)
National labs (CSIR, DRDO, ISRO)
Teaching

Educational qualification required is B.E /B.Tech or AMIE


*Selection Procedure:*
Candidates will be selected through written examination and personal interview. Valid GATE score is desirable but not essential.


*How to Apply:*
Candidates have to register and login to apply

After  logging in, you need to fill personal details and academic information  which can be updated whenever you want until the last date. 
In the  Applications Page you can create/update your department specific  application by clicking on the appropriate link and then selecting  required department name.
After filling the online application for  a particular department click on appropriate link in the Applications  Page to upload scanned copy of your challan and select the required  department.
After uploading challan for a particular department  click on appropriate link in the Applications Page to upload your  duly-filled certificate of employer, photo and other certificates zipped  in a single file.

One can apply to several departments. For  each department you want to apply you have to pay the application fee  separately and repeat the above steps from step 3 to step 5. 
Take a print out of your Application and keep it for future reference.

Application Fee:
Rs 400/- for General/OBC category and 200/- for SC/ST category. 

Important Dates:
Last date for submitting the application is May 02, 2014 before 3:00PM 
Official website link:
http://www.iith.ac.in/





  Similar Threads: IIT Hyderabad B-tech admission 2015, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel & campus: Query regarding admission to MTECH through GATE score? Mtech admission with gate score 311 Direct admission in b.tech in hyderabad-btech direct admission in hyderabad

----------

